# Irish plumber emmigrating to nz



## Mack23x (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey I'm 26 male plumber leavin Ireland due to lack of work for better life in NZ on 14th may on my own. I'm headin to aukland an lookin for advice on were to stay and eat cheap as I've no job lined up an also any advice on job centers or were to go wud b really appreciated. I've 4000euro which is just under $8000nz dollar how long would tat last? Pretty anxious as I'm goin alone

Thanks
Ross Glynn


----------

